# need help with n2mb wot box on ibiza fr 6l



## tomergtx3582 (Apr 20, 2014)

hello I have Ibiza fr 6l year 2005 1.8t engine and I have wot box n2mb in my car
I want co connect a led shift light to wot box I serch on web and I don't find how to connect shift light
can someone help me with this or give me video or maybe link how to connect? wht wires go from the shift light led to the wot box

thank you for the help


----------

